# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Белорусский инновационный стартап получил грант от Microsoft

## Labs

В рамках крупной международной стартап-конференции Venture Day Minsk компания Microsoft объявила о запуске программы BizSpark+ в Беларуси и вручила грант  на сумму $120 000 начинающей инновационной компании Беларуси KUKU.io

В рамках программы поддержки начинающих инновационных компаний BizSpark в Беларуси компания Microsoft на конкурсной основе выбрала наиболее перспективный стартап KUKU.io и предоставила ему грант на дальнейшее развитие в размере $120 000. Данный грант стал первым «облачным» грантом, полученным стартапом на территории Республики Беларусь. 

Грант включает в себя доступ к передовым технологиям Microsoft, в частности, Azure в течение года на сумму в размере 120 000 долларов США. Это предоставит компании KUKU.io возможность использовать в своем продукте наиболее совершенные и инновационные технологии, предлагаемые «облаком» компании Microsoft.

Помимо этого, стартап KUKU.io получит доступ к бесплатным программным продуктам и инструментам, таким как Visual Studio и Office. Компания Microsoft окажет всестороннюю поддержку начинающему стартапу, предоставляя экспертную помощь, доступ к мировому банку знаний компании, тренингам, международному техническому сообществу, а также к крупнейшим мировым клиентам.

Бесплатные «облачные» сервисы помогут начинающей компании потратить бюджет на другие критические области, такие как оплату специалистов в области разработки, маркетинг и поиск новых клиентов.

«Поддерживая перспективные стартапы, мы не только предоставляем возможность добиться успеха определенной компании или команде, но и создаем благоприятную среду для развития локальной ИТ индустрии. Радует, что число молодых предприятий в сфере ИТ в Беларуси продолжает расти, профессиональная карьера в ИТ становится все более престижной. Мы планируем продолжать инвестировать в интересные стартап проекты, тем самым способствуя развитию инновационной экономики страны в целом», - комментирует Антон Мякишев, Глава Представительства Microsoft Беларусь. 

Программа BizSpark в Беларуси действует с 2009 года и насчитывает более 200 стартапов, а в мире более 100 000. Программа включает консультационную, техническую и маркетинговую поддержку, а также свободный доступ к передовым технологиям корпорации. Помимо этого, Microsoft развивает схожую программу для студентов – DreamSpark, которая позволяет учащимся белорусских вузов получать бесплатный доступ к профессиональным инструментам Microsoft для разработки приложений и тренингам по современным технологиям Microsoft. Больше информации вы можете получить по ссылке.

Грант был вручен вчера, 21 апреля, в рамках крупной международной стартап-конференции Venture Day Minsk, которая собрала экспертов со всего мира. Концепция 2016 года – «Технологии для здорового будущего. 30 лет после Чернобыльской трагедии». Venture Day Minsk, единственная англоязычная конференция в стране, на этот раз обратила внимание стартап-сообщества и талантливых программистов на основные мировые тренды - развитие «зелёных» технологий, инновации в сфере экологии, устойчивое развитие, здоровый образ жизни. Организатор конференции - группа компаний Белбиз.

----------

